# Sperical pano



## USEEW (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello!
  We invite for conversation all people who interested in spherical pano. We can assist in making spherical pano, stitch your spherical pano, sell best and cheapest devices for shooting this type of pano, produce web-sites and translate.
  If you want to see the examples of our work, plz contact me.
  International project You see world  USEEW 
  Chief of department of international affairs:
  Ivan Storozhuk
askuseew@gmail.com


----------

